# 5.5 gallon split



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

This is just an update on my 5.5 gallon aquarium. Let me give you the rundown of what I have in it and what I plan on doing with it. Comments and suggestions appreciated! 

So far: 
-5.5 gallon glass aquarium (aqueon)
-Aqueon Versa-Top 16" Hinged Aquarium Cover
-homemade divider (plastic picture frame, plastic crafting mesh)
-Hydor THEO 25W (UL) Submersible Aquarium Heater, 25 Watts 
Very happy with this little heater. It has worked like a charm!
-AquaClear 20 filter
Super excited about this filter. I was struggling to find a filter that was gentle enough on my bettas. The AQ20 allows you to shift the up-shoot so that you can control the intake. It is perfect! Also very quiet. 

Coming soon:
-soil
-black sand
-live plants (not sure what kids yet)
-black poster board for a background


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicely done, that looks awesome!


----------



## Noctredors (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow that is awesome... I have 2 bettas, and one of my little guys is stuck in a 1 gallon tank  

And my other betta is in a 5 gallon tank. How exactly did you make that divider?


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Seki!

Noctredors, here is the youtube video I used to make mine. Hope that helps. I also had a 5.5 and a 1 gallon. Im very happy with the result and I didnt end up having to buy another filter and heater (favorite part)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice start. They really like floating plants to hide and rest in, and for the shade. They might use a rock or driftwood or some other hide on the bottom...or not.

Also a cover, to keep in the warm, moist air they like to breath.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I would lolike to get some drift wood to put in there for sure. What do you mean by cover?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A cover to keep in the warm air. A light hood. A piece of cling-film.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

There is a glass canopy, that's what a Versa Top is.

EDIT: The glass top can be seen in the pics.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Yeah I have a glass too on there and it does a good job of keeping everything nice and warm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

mgarch said:


> Yeah I have a glass too on there and it does a good job of keeping everything nice and warm
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have them on my 10g tanks - LOVE them. I want one for my 5.5g but then I would also need a new light hood & I'm not ready to spend the money.


----------



## mgarch (May 26, 2013)

Yeah those are expensive haha I can't find any the right size in the store so I'd have to buy one online. That's why I just use a standing lamp for light.


----------

